# PM Inbox at 100% with nothing in it at all...



## Matt Stone (Nov 17, 2002)

To the Mod Gods - 

My PM Inbox is reading 100% full...  Nothing shows as being in there, however.

Had this problem a while back, but never followed up on it (nobody loves me, so I don't get PMs anyway...  ).

Can you do something about fixing this for me?  Thanks...

Gambarimasu.


----------



## Kirk (Nov 17, 2002)

Not trying to condescend, I know nothing of your knowledge
in this regard.

Did you check the "sent" and "message tracking" folders?


----------



## Matt Stone (Nov 17, 2002)

There is one message that I sent to another member in the Sent Messages, and the same message is in the Message Tracking...

If that fills the 100%, I guess my Inbox is pretty tiny.

Other than that, however, there is nothing there.

Thanks!


----------



## Kirk (Nov 17, 2002)

Well, it was worth a shot! :asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 17, 2002)

ok, do the following:

goto your pm inbox.
set the view age to "ALL"  
see if anything shows up.

Then, check both the sent items and message tracking also being certain to set the view field to "ALL" or "from the beginning".

If theres anything in there, it should then show up.  If not, let us know and we'll nuke the box for ya.:asian:


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 17, 2002)

check the place on the page where it says "view messages from last 10 days" and change it to as far back as it will go.  I just had to do this when my box was reading 70% and I wasn't seeing any messages.


----------

